# Mobile, Al Boat Show Mar. 9, 10, 11



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

Come join us at the Mobile, AL boat show this year. Even if you're not in the market to buy a boat this is a fun show to just take a look at all the new boats, makes and models on the market. Plus the show has lots of fishing tackle, and supplies, the latest boating electronics, a skiing squirrel show and all related boat stuff. Hope to see ya there!


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

you had me at skiing squirrel


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I will be there. To all you skoal consumers, last year they gave out a "skoal log," which is anywhere from 8-12 cans of skoal. I don't dip, but figured someone on here would like to know that.


----------

